# Poor old girl, anybody interested??



## cundlegreen (28 November 2011)

I've just seen this........ http://www.horsemart.co.uk/other_horse_19_yrs_3_mths_16_2_hh_bay_leicestershire/advert/200232
I looked up her sire out of interest, as I'm not into WB's, but do feel sorry for this mare, still a good sort, but so sad to see her offered up for pennies. Isn't there anybody out there that would take pity on her? You never know, you might get one last foal out of her. I'd be interested if any of you can find out any more about her breeding/ past performance record?


----------



## Chestnuttymare (28 November 2011)

Get a last foal out of her? are you kidding? I think she will be lucky to survive this one. Poor soul. That wouldn't be taking pity on her, that would be just using her to get something out of it. Why would someone taking pity care about her breeding or what her comp record was?


----------



## doodleberry (28 November 2011)

festnuttyfairy said:



			Get a last foal out of her? are you kidding? I think she will be lucky to survive this one. Poor soul. That wouldn't be taking pity on her, that would be just using her to get something out of it. Why would someone taking pity care about her breeding or what her comp record was?
		
Click to expand...

i second you !!


----------



## Maesfen (28 November 2011)

festnuttyfairy said:



			Get a last foal out of her? are you kidding? I think she will be lucky to survive this one. Poor soul. That wouldn't be taking pity on her, that would be just using her to get something out of it. Why would someone taking pity care about her breeding or what her comp record was?
		
Click to expand...

Just why shouldn't someone get something out of it if the mare is fit and well?  Where is your problem with that?
Yes, she's poor now but with some good TLC she could be in good nick in a few months which would give her and the possible foal she's carrying a decent chance of a good future.  Some mares go on breeding until their mid-twenties, some give up the ghost by the time they're fifteen; only time will tell which this mare is.
She looks a nice honest sort that's fallen on hard times, she deserves a chance and if I didn't have too many already, I'd give her one myself - and I would gauge her capacity for further breeding if she was in great health and had already thrown a decent sort of foal this time when it was time; if she wasn't looking or doing the foal well or had thrown a complete donkey that would be a different matter completely but not all of us have horses as pets, some have to pay their way to exist at all.


----------



## Sportznight (28 November 2011)

I can see both sides of the argument on this one.  Just wanted to say that a foal out of a 23yo mare went through Tatts last week for 230,000Gns!!

That said, older mares do (IME) suffer more problems foaling.


----------



## magic104 (29 November 2011)

Do we take it that she could be in-foal to this boy? http://www.horsemart.co.uk/other_horse_10_yrs_4_mths_16_0_hh_coloured_leicestershire/advert/197676 - If so I wonder if it really was a case of "may be in foal by an equally well bred coloured stallion (can be seen) that jumped in to her field regularly".  Really!!  well I hope she finds a nice home.


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 November 2011)

I take it that both the mare and stallion are half starved, so probably could be had for nothing, as it seems they are in dire need.


----------



## magic104 (29 November 2011)

Oh christ I think I have worked out who the owner is, if so this is not the first time underweight horses have been sold by them.  I think the stallion is Orton Top Tiger, only confused as this one is advertised as Selle Francais & Top Tiger is reg with the AES studbook


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 November 2011)

Sorry but she's not that poor imo. Yes could do with a few more kgs on her, but I wouldn't call her neglected.


----------



## magic104 (29 November 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Sorry but she's not that poor imo. Yes could do with a few more kgs on her, but I wouldn't call her neglected.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but dont use a photo like that on a public sale board & not expect posts like this.  If it is the person I think, then they know better & as the very least someone could of put a brush on her!  My mare is due March would be a little disapointed if her coat & condition looked like this mare.  And she has only just started coming in at nights, so living out just like this mare.  Any way older horses need a bit more care I thought everyone understood that.


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Sorry but she's not that poor imo. Yes could do with a few more kgs on her, but I wouldn't call her neglected.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say she looked pretty bloody awful actually.


----------



## madmare22 (29 November 2011)

she does look poor but beleive me i have seen far worse including a young mare i have at home. now before you all shoot me i have just gotten her and she wont look like that come next spring. a warm bath, dried off under a solarium and a rug would help, followed by some good feed.


----------



## Oscar (29 November 2011)

Gosh that's just shocking!! I wont judge the seller as we don't know their situation and at least by selling her the mare has a chance of getting a good home (I hope!!). 

But surely if you're selling a mare as potentially in foal you'd get her checked by a vet?!!


----------



## amy_b (29 November 2011)

HorseyLad said:



			But surely if you're selling a mare as potentially in foal you'd get her checked by a vet?!!
		
Click to expand...

to check the horse matches the passport at the very least!!


----------



## Spring Feather (29 November 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Sorry but she's not that poor imo. Yes could do with a few more kgs on her, but I wouldn't call her neglected.
		
Click to expand...

For a 19 year old broodmare, no she isn't that poor and with a bit more feed and a good groom she'd look much better.  Don't forget we're used to seeing broodmares (some not as young as they might be) daily but many people on this forum aren't so are probably judging the horse by a different set of criteria.


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			For a 19 year old broodmare, no she isn't that poor and with a bit more feed and a good groom she'd look much better.
		
Click to expand...






			Don't forget we're used to seeing broodmares (some not as young as they might be) daily but many people on this forum aren't so are probably judging the horse by a different set of criteria.
		
Click to expand...

Not using any different standards.  I know what a well cared for older broodmare looks like.  Tip top condition, unlike this mare.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 November 2011)

I beg to differ.  I think some people here who are not used to seeing broodmares, let alone ones nearing 20 years old, have a totally unrealistic vision of them.  They are not muscled in the same way a riding horse is.  Old seasoned broodmares are often dipped and show some rib.  This mare could do with a few more calories but she doen't look in the shocking condition like some people here are saying.  My mares are all well covered (and I do have some around this age) but I pander to mine somewhat however I do go to lots of other studs and many broodmares are roughed off there and look similar to this mare.  I know those mares are not neglected, they're just roughed off and not as shiny and sleek as my own mares are.


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			I beg to differ.  I think some people here who are not used to seeing broodmares, let alone ones nearing 20 years old, have a totally unrealistic vision of them.  They are not muscled in the same way a riding horse is.  Old seasoned broodmares are often dipped and show some rib.  This mare could do with a few more calories but she doen't look in the shocking condition like some people here are saying.  My mares are all well covered (and I do have some around this age) but I pander to mine somewhat however I do go to lots of other studs and many broodmares are roughed off there and look similar to this mare.  I know those mares are not neglected, they're just roughed off and not as shiny and sleek as my own mares are.
		
Click to expand...

Well we'll have to agree to disagree then.  Certainly the aged broodmares I'm familair with do not look like this mare (and they're older).


----------



## Sportznight (29 November 2011)

AM, I don't see where SF says that she looks A OK!  She's saying that she doesn't look as bad as people are making out.  I must admit that when I read the first couple of responses I was expecting to see a complete mess, whereas this mare wouldn't take too much feeding and an MOT to get her looking spot on again.


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2011)

AM, I don't see where SF says that she looks A OK! She's saying that she doesn't look as bad as people are making out. I must admit that when I read the first couple of responses I was expecting to see a complete mess, whereas this mare wouldn't take too much feeding and an MOT to get her looking spot on again.
		
Click to expand...

No, SF doesn't say she looks ok at all.  She merely insinuates that those of us who think she _doesn't_ look ok don't have the experience to comment.....

If SF (or anyone) is happy for their broodmare to be in that condition - good on them.  I would be most upset if mine looked like that.


----------



## Archangel (29 November 2011)

£275


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 November 2011)

Sportznight said:



			AM, I don't see where SF says that she looks A OK!  She's saying that she doesn't look as bad as people are making out.  I must admit that when I read the first couple of responses I was expecting to see a complete mess, whereas this mare wouldn't take too much feeding and an MOT to get her looking spot on again.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly which is why I expressed as I did. I wouldn't see the ad and feel the need to start a thread over this mare. She is cheap though and well bred so hopefully will have drawn some attention to her for a loving home.


----------



## Brigadoon (29 November 2011)

This mare is poor. Its only the start of winter and she looks like this. I know a few folk with old broodmares and they certainly don't look like this lass. How totally irresponsible letting a stallion jump into her field if your not going to keep her warm and fed. At least her feet look attended to.
Fingers crossed someone buys her and loves her.


----------



## cundlegreen (29 November 2011)

Sportznight said:



			AM, I don't see where SF says that she looks A OK!  She's saying that she doesn't look as bad as people are making out.  I must admit that when I read the first couple of responses I was expecting to see a complete mess, whereas this mare wouldn't take too much feeding and an MOT to get her looking spot on again.
		
Click to expand...

[QUOTE My thoughts exactly which is why I expressed as I did. I wouldn't see the ad and feel the need to start a thread over this mare. She is cheap though and well bred so hopefully will have drawn some attention to her for a loving home. .[/QUOTE]

__________________
I didn't start this post about the condition of the mare, although she could look better. Its just that I feel strongly about mares like this that have "served their time" and competed (apparently) to a good standard, are not given the care and respect when they get older. She deserves better than to be offered for meat money, just to move her on.
Lets just hope that she goes to a knowledgeable home that will look after her properly.


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 November 2011)

cundlegreen said:



			__________________
I didn't start this post about the condition of the mare, although she could look better. Its just that I feel strongly about mares like this that have "served their time" and competed (apparently) to a good standard, are not given the care and respect when they get older. She deserves better than to be offered for meat money, just to move her on.
Lets just hope that she goes to a knowledgeable home that will look after her properly.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. It is sad to see any older horse for sale, let alone a broodmare via a dealer


----------



## Chestnuttymare (29 November 2011)

cundlegreen said:



			[QUOTE My thoughts exactly which is why I expressed as I did. I wouldn't see the ad and feel the need to start a thread over this mare. She is cheap though and well bred so hopefully will have drawn some attention to her for a loving home. .
		
Click to expand...

__________________
I didn't start this post about the condition of the mare, although she could look better. Its just that I feel strongly about mares like this that have "served their time" and competed (apparently) to a good standard, are not given the care and respect when they get older. She deserves better than to be offered for meat money, just to move her on.
Lets just hope that she goes to a knowledgeable home that will look after her properly.[/QUOTE]

absolutely ^^^^this. I agree that she is not in the worst condition and of course there are worse, but that doesn't mean it is acceptable. She is in foal and would need to be in better nick to see her and her foal through the winter. 
To sell her for that sort of money is just begging the meat man to come and get her. 
Even if she hasn't competed or been well bred, she deserves better than this surely. 
My mare is older than her and still ridden on a daily basis, I am sure that with a bit of tlc this girl would be a nice horse for someone.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 November 2011)

amymay said:



			No, SF doesn't say she looks ok at all. She merely insinuates that those of us who think she doesn't look ok don't have the experience to comment.....

Well we'll have to agree to disagree then.  Certainly the aged broodmares I'm familair with do not look like this mare (and they're older).
		
Click to expand...

The couple of broodmares you are familiar with cannot be much older than this mare so that's a moot point.  I've known lots of aged broodmares and I still see many on a regular basis so I'm familiar with their history and how they can peak and trough throughout the seasons.  I don't think many people on this forum have the sort of experience where they are assessing multiple broodmares every day/week, more likely they know of 1 or 2 broodmares that they may only see a few times a year.  I came to the conclusion some time ago that there are probably less than 20 posters who are highly experienced and knowledgable breeders that have been breeding for many years.  From the perspective of another seasoned breeder they're really very easy to identify. Some have replied on this thread. 


amymay said:



			If SF (or anyone) is happy for their broodmare to be in that condition - good on them.  I would be most upset if mine looked like that.
		
Click to expand...

I beg your pardon?  You need to re-read.



cundlegreen said:



			Its just that I feel strongly about mares like this that have "served their time" and competed (apparently) to a good standard, are not given the care and respect when they get older.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but sometimes peoples situations change.


----------



## eventrider23 (29 November 2011)

TBH no the mare doesn't look in perfect nick but not many older mares that  have had several foals and are unrugged, etc WOULD look perfect.  Overall she isn't horrendous at all and i am sure if you went to lots of studs around the country you would see mares very similar.  Her feet that you can see, etc look ok and so she probably just needs a bit of TLC if in a one horse home.


----------



## magic104 (29 November 2011)

The mare has been sold so hopefully her new owner will take on the fact that she is an older horse & will need a bit more TLC then a younger horse.  I dont care what the more experience breeders think, IMO it is morally wrong to pass on a horse of this age unless you know full well they are to be cared for.  Older horses take more work to keep them looking their best.  A broodmare is coming to the end of her career once she hits her late teens, breeding into their 20's is an exception not the rule.  If she is sound then there is nothing to say she could not come back into work as a ridden horse, but her old owner seems very vague on what she was like under saddle.  

I also dont care what people think, I believe we owe our animals a bit more & aged horses dont deserve to be passed from piller to post.  I think the main point of this post was exactly that, why pass on a mare of this age for less then meat money?  If she was cared about then her photo would of at least shown a horse groomed.  If they cared about her but it was just a financial problem then they could of tried for a loan home where they could of ensured she did not find her way into a sale as a younger horse.  If you can afford to keep a horse as a lawn mower then fine, otherwise have them humanly despatched.


----------



## eventrider23 (29 November 2011)

magic104 said:



			I also dont care what people think, I believe we owe our animals a bit more & aged horses dont deserve to be passed from piller to post.  I think the main point of this post was exactly that, why pass on a mare of this age for less then meat money?  If she was cared about then her photo would of at least shown a horse groomed.  If they cared about her but it was just a financial problem then they could of tried for a loan home where they could of ensured she did not find her way into a sale as a younger horse.  If you can afford to keep a horse as a lawn mower then fine, otherwise have them humanly despatched.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you Magic re rehoming older mares.  I have one girl who is in foal and will be 20 next year and she will never leave me - if she does it will be having been PTS.  I have known her since she was 6 and tried since then to purchase her to no avail and last year was finally given her...she is in foal for me now to El Thuder and IF she is ok then will go back in foal one last time BUT if not she will live out her days in comfort with me.  I have another who will be 18 next year and she will also be the same.


----------



## magic104 (29 November 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			I do agree with you Magic re rehoming older mares.  I have one girl who is in foal and will be 20 next year and she will never leave me - if she does it will be having been PTS.  I have known her since she was 6 and tried since then to purchase her to no avail and last year was finally given her...she is in foal for me now to El Thuder and IF she is ok then will go back in foal one last time BUT if not she will live out her days in comfort with me.  I have another who will be 18 next year and she will also be the same.
		
Click to expand...

Shame not more owners had your responsible attitude.


----------



## eventrider23 (29 November 2011)

I honestly could not bear to sell an old girl that has given me service, etc....they deserve enough that if you cannot keep them then to at least ensure they do not end up suffering.  I would HATE not knowing where one ended up!


----------



## Maesfen (29 November 2011)

cundlegreen said:



			[QUOTE My thoughts exactly which is why I expressed as I did. I wouldn't see the ad and feel the need to start a thread over this mare. She is cheap though and well bred so hopefully will have drawn some attention to her for a loving home. .
		
Click to expand...

__________________
I didn't start this post about the condition of the mare, although she could look better. Its just that I feel strongly about mares like this that have "served their time" and competed (apparently) to a good standard, are not given the care and respect when they get older. She deserves better than to be offered for meat money, just to move her on.
Lets just hope that she goes to a knowledgeable home that will look after her properly.[/QUOTE]

Let's hope so.



Sportznight said:



			AM, I don't see where SF says that she looks A OK!  She's saying that she doesn't look as bad as people are making out.  I must admit that when I read the first couple of responses I was expecting to see a complete mess, whereas this mare wouldn't take too much feeding and an MOT to get her looking spot on again.
		
Click to expand...




eventrider23 said:



			TBH no the mare doesn't look in perfect nick but not many older mares that  have had several foals and are unrugged, etc WOULD look perfect.  Overall she isn't horrendous at all and i am sure if you went to lots of studs around the country you would see mares very similar.  Her feet that you can see, etc look ok and so she probably just needs a bit of TLC if in a one horse home.
		
Click to expand...




eventrider23 said:



			I honestly could not bear to sell an old girl that has given me service, etc....they deserve enough that if you cannot keep them then to at least ensure they do not end up suffering.  I would HATE not knowing where one ended up!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for so many multi-quotes but just had to agree with what you have all said.


----------



## Rollin (1 December 2011)

My oldest horse is 32 and still does a gentle hack.

I would love to take on this old girl but shipping her would cost.  I hope someone takes her on imo she is not that old.


----------



## magic104 (1 December 2011)

Rollin said:



			My oldest horse is 32 and still does a gentle hack.

I would love to take on this old girl but shipping her would cost.  I hope someone takes her on imo she is not that old.
		
Click to expand...

Hi as I said in my earlier post she has been sold, so fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Luci07 (2 December 2011)

Seems we are confusing old mares and what an old broodie would look like. I have seen old broodmares and they don't look brilliant if you are used to seeing animals that are in work and reasonably toned. However if you look beyond the dropped stomach and lack of muscle the the horse should still look well covered. Glad the mare has found a home (well I am being optimistic here)


----------



## In The Real World (3 December 2011)

Hi people

Well what a lovely person whos selling her....NOT! I rang up about this mare and made a realistic offer considering the distance I would need to travel and OMG - he explains to me in a matter of fact way that, shes £275 and not a penny less as the meatman will give him that anyway

What a **** house


----------



## Chestnuttymare (3 December 2011)

275 isn't a lot of money, are you going to get her? surely she is worth that?


----------



## magic104 (3 December 2011)

In The Real World said:



			Hi people

Well what a lovely person whos selling her....NOT! I rang up about this mare and made a realistic offer considering the distance I would need to travel and OMG - he explains to me in a matter of fact way that, shes £275 and not a penny less as the meatman will give him that anyway

What a **** house
		
Click to expand...

He is right meat value would be about that maybe £300 anyway I was given this info
29/11/2011 

Hi 


Sorry but I am affraid I have sold this mare now, I do have some other mares what is it your looking for. 


Thanks 


Nigel 


On 29 November 2011 10:53, <website@horsemart.co.uk> wrote:

Hi, Do you have any other photos of this mare? Also can you provide full breeding & confirm which stud book she is reg with please. Very interested but due to her age would like further info thank you


----------



## eventrider23 (3 December 2011)

In The Real World said:



			Hi people

Well what a lovely person whos selling her....NOT! I rang up about this mare and made a realistic offer considering the distance I would need to travel and OMG - he explains to me in a matter of fact way that, shes £275 and not a penny less as the meatman will give him that anyway

What a **** house
		
Click to expand...

I am loathe to say it but I would be inclined to agree with the owner there as £275 for a well bred mare is a pittance and I know I wouldn't budge on a price that low.  After all, if you are far away then I would say don't look at horses too far for you to travel to as surely if you were looking to buy something otherwise that would have been more expensive you would have had to travel anyway?  Sorry if that isn't something you would like to hear but I think it is fair enough to bargain on a price of something if it is at a decent price but if something is so cheap then it becomes almost insulting.  For example, I had a lovely pony colt to rehome not long ago (long story) and had someone contact me saying they only wanted a gelding but would be prepared to take him off my hands for FREE if I paid for him to be gelded as they had a long journey to collect him.  I'm sorry but my answer was an unequivocal no as amongst other things I said was that not only do you not barter for something free/so cheap but in their case,  if they only wanted a gelding and so wanted me to have it gelded at my expense and then give away then don't look at colts.


----------



## southsidestud (3 December 2011)

I enquired about this mare, she had no passport, as it was lost in 200 other passports, he didnt have breeding papers, nor from what he could see, did she have a brand. She was brought in a deal with other horses,so in  my eyes there was no proof she was Holstein. I would have brought her, as i felt sorry for her,I dont think we can blame her current condition on the current owner,as from what i gather he has not had her long, and he basically wanted to re~coup his money back. He is a Horse and Hound forum user.


----------



## Sportznight (3 December 2011)

In that case, he should do the decent thing and sell her to the meat man.  Worse things than death can happen to a horse.


----------



## magic104 (3 December 2011)

Sportznight said:



			In that case, he should do the decent thing and sell her to the meat man.  Worse things than death can happen to a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Not often in agreement, but this statement is so correct.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (3 December 2011)

southsidestud said:



			He is a Horse and Hound forum user.
		
Click to expand...

has he seen this thread?


----------



## southsidestud (3 December 2011)

Ive no idea, i only saw he was a member on another thread about another horse http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=482444&highlight=hockley


----------



## char3479 (27 December 2011)

Just to let you know I bought this mare on Christmas Eve and she is now tucked up in a warm rug, in a big stable, on a deep bed with plenty of hay.
She is in very poor condition but I'm feeding her up slowly & vet will be out tomorrow.
Hopefully she will build up and her foal will start getting what it needs. I'll certainly do my best, poor old lady.
Will keep you updated.


----------



## rockysmum (27 December 2011)

char3479 said:



			Just to let you know I bought this mare on Christmas Eve and she is now tucked up in a warm rug, in a big stable, on a deep bed with plenty of hay.
She is in very poor condition but I'm feeding her up slowly & vet will be out tomorrow.
Hopefully she will build up and her foal will start getting what it needs. I'll certainly do my best, poor old lady.
Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

Thats lovely, another nice Christmas story, you will have to keep us updated


----------



## Chestnuttymare (27 December 2011)

char3479 said:



			Just to let you know I bought this mare on Christmas Eve and she is now tucked up in a warm rug, in a big stable, on a deep bed with plenty of hay.
She is in very poor condition but I'm feeding her up slowly & vet will be out tomorrow.
Hopefully she will build up and her foal will start getting what it needs. I'll certainly do my best, poor old lady.
Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

That's made my christmas!! great news, is she a nice girl? bet she is a happy girl anyway.  xx


----------



## magic104 (28 December 2011)

char3479 said:



			Just to let you know I bought this mare on Christmas Eve and she is now tucked up in a warm rug, in a big stable, on a deep bed with plenty of hay.
She is in very poor condition but I'm feeding her up slowly & vet will be out tomorrow.
Hopefully she will build up and her foal will start getting what it needs. I'll certainly do my best, poor old lady.
Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

Now why did he reply weeks ago (29 Nov) that she had been sold??  Glad to hear she has found a home though.


----------



## Maesfen (28 December 2011)

I wondered who would pick up on that!

Good to hear she now has a home, good luck with her.  Did you get a passport for her too?


----------



## dingle12 (28 December 2011)

I thought JanetGeorge had Ruby in her care and she had already started to pick up? have i missed something ?


----------



## eventrider23 (28 December 2011)

Different horse to Ruby in this post....


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2011)

char3479 said:



			Just to let you know I bought this mare on Christmas Eve and she is now tucked up in a warm rug, in a big stable, on a deep bed with plenty of hay.
She is in very poor condition but I'm feeding her up slowly & vet will be out tomorrow.
Hopefully she will build up and her foal will start getting what it needs. I'll certainly do my best, poor old lady.
Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

Such fantastic news - well done.


----------



## kerilli (30 December 2011)

char3479 said:



			Just to let you know I bought this mare on Christmas Eve and she is now tucked up in a warm rug, in a big stable, on a deep bed with plenty of hay.
She is in very poor condition but I'm feeding her up slowly & vet will be out tomorrow.
Hopefully she will build up and her foal will start getting what it needs. I'll certainly do my best, poor old lady.
Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

that's wonderful news for her, you, and her unborn foal (if she's in foal.) i hope your kindness is amply rewarded.


----------



## char3479 (30 April 2021)

I know this is an old thread now, but I thought I'd let you know that the subject of the thread, the old mare, who became _my_ old mare, aka Coco, was put to sleep today after many years of living happily.  She was always a lovely, gentle lady and my two old geldings, who have lived with her for the past nine years and adored her, will miss her as much as I will.


----------



## Amymay (30 April 2021)

A sad loss for you. But what a lucky mare to have found you xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 April 2021)

She had a lovely long retirement with you, well done! I am so sorry for your loss, thank you for the update


----------



## paddy555 (30 April 2021)

RIP Coco. You have been a lucky girl to have nearly 10 lovely years.   I am so sorry for your loss but you must feel very proud to have helped her.


----------



## deb_l222 (30 April 2021)

Awwww RIP Coco.  How wonderful she had the last years of her life living a good life with you.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (30 April 2021)

I am so sorry you have lost her - but what a wonderful thing you did for her.  As my old Irish Mammy  used to say 'if you aren't rewarded on earth you surely will be in heaven'   RIP lovely old mare  x


----------



## Lillian_paddington (30 April 2021)

How fortunate for her to have found you, and been loved for such a long retirement. Rest in peace Coco xx


----------



## Rumtytum (30 April 2021)

Brought tears to my eyes.  What a lovely, caring person you are and how blessed Coco was.  RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## Archangel (30 April 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Brought tears to my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too.  

RIP Coco.


----------



## irishdraft (30 April 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Brought tears to my eyes.  What a lovely, caring person you are and how blessed Coco was.  RIP beautiful girl.
		
Click to expand...

This x


----------



## ycbm (30 April 2021)

char3479 said:



			I know this is an old thread now, but I thought I'd let you know that the subject of the thread, the old mare, who became _my_ old mare, aka Coco, was put to sleep today after many years of living happily.  She was always a lovely, gentle lady and my two old geldings, who have lived with her for the past nine years and adored her, will miss her as much as I will. 
	View attachment 71020

Click to expand...

What an absolutely magical update. What a lucky horse.  
.


----------



## TPO (30 April 2021)

So sorry for your loss. So glad that you found her and gave her such a good life x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 April 2021)

A sad update but I'm so glad you had many happy years with her.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 April 2021)

One of the lucky ones .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2021)

What a wonderful time she had with you. Sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## neddy man (1 May 2021)

So I'm guessing there was no foal? ps well done.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (1 May 2021)

How absolutely lovely for the old mare. Very inspiring char3479. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

